# What does your dog look like when running?



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Micah probably beacuse he's still a puppy. Appears to be "galloping" bouncing up and down but then travels at an extreme slow pace... I've seen him run faster but he runs special when he's chasing his toys...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson looks like a big blurry blob....because my camera sucks at action shots....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I know what you mean about a horse. When Brady is running beside me on leash in full attention, he trots or gallops like a beautiful horse. I love it when he does that.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Lucy looks like a hyena... her back legs stay together and just bounce in the air.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Daisey & Kady - a golden blur---they're soooooo darn fast.

Skyler - Run? You gotta be kidding!!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I'd say horse more than anything else - he SOUNDS like a horse too - even down to his snorting challenge!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

All I can say is they are both Majestic. 

When I watch Shadow run, he's had two hip surgeries, it brings a smile to my face and literally takes my breath away...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska is speedy to go somewhere but nonchalant,on the way,back.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Cosmo is definitely the horse of my two....as you can see and hear from my stairs video.... Samson is probably more graceful, but not as fun to watch....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

The other day, Aleesha and I were driving to the store...and the dogs had been in the backyard. So I'm driving up the street, several blocks from the house....when out of the corner of my eye, I see this yellow blur running along side of the car. First it hit me that it was a dog, then I realized it was Cosmo. And he was keeping up with us... 

I was worried he'd run in front of me or something....but the look on his face was priceless. I'm sure he was excited that he caught up to us...

And this is the dog we got back in November...and felt like he had hip issues or arthritis....because he moved so slow... It's hard to believe it's the same dog....

My wife was so mad though once we brought him back home. I guess both dogs escaped the backyard together, but Samson came right back to her when she called.... Cosmo was on a mission.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Ozzy's definitely more like a horse when he's full-out running.


----------



## jrue1985 (Jun 1, 2007)

Kimm said:


> All I can say is they are both Majestic.
> 
> When I watch Shadow run, he's had two hip surgeries, it brings a smile to my face and literally takes my breath away...


 
I TOTALLY know what you mean about the surgeries thing. When I watch Mason run I can't help but giggle. It makes me so happy, he had surgery in April and is just starting to do so well. He had to re-learn to use his hind right leg cause he hadn't used it since he was 3 months old-- he will be 2 years in August! A toast to our doggies running like they should be after braving surgeries... and all dogs out there that have had surgeries and are doing so well now!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

*I have a couple that try to be sighthounds but it looks like they are in slow motion. ROFL*


*Hooch*


----------



## golden-lover (Feb 26, 2007)

Charlie dances... I should get him into freestyle


----------



## goldenmom7500 (Jan 10, 2007)

Noah looks exactly like a racehorse - he is fast and has beautiful form!

Sammy (Samantha) smiles and kind of toddles over. She's a sweetie.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

jrue1985 said:


> I TOTALLY know what you mean about the surgeries thing. When I watch Mason run I can't help but giggle. It makes me so happy, he had surgery in April and is just starting to do so well. He had to re-learn to use his hind right leg cause he hadn't used it since he was 3 months old-- he will be 2 years in August! A toast to our doggies running like they should be after braving surgeries... and all dogs out there that have had surgeries and are doing so well now!


 
I'm so glad you get to giggle. It feels good to smile when I watch them both, but especially, Shadow...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We've got a boy dog at the dog park who runs a lot like a horse... both front feet together and both back feet together, and just sorta galloping along. Geddy definitely prances using all four legs... so I answered "like a dog of course".


----------



## potatolover (Jan 12, 2007)

I think my dog looks like Dumbo with flapping ears, and kinda like a bunny when he's hopping.


----------

